# Best online site to buy DVDs?



## sadie (22 May 2008)

I recently bought a couple of kids' DVDs from www.cdwow.ie thinking it was an Irish website. It gave the cheapest price on the DVDs and free postage, but they ended up coming from Hong Kong!! With the UK sites (like Amazon.co.uk) if you convert the GB pounds it ends up being dearer and they charge for postage, and even if it's listed as being based in the UK, the stuff often comes from the USA. Is there an Irish site/supplier provding cut price music and DVDs online?


----------



## purpeller (22 May 2008)

Play.com are usually cheaper than Amazon, show the price in Euro and don't charge for delivery to Ireland.
I've heard tell that their Euro price is often higher than Sterling but I have no complaints.  They are based in Jersey.
I've never heard of one that is distributes to Ireland from Ireland.
Also really excellent deals to be had on Amazon.com at the moment because of the weaker dollar - just be careful not to go to high on price because Customs might slap some duty on it.
No affiliation with any of these sites.


----------



## nacho_libre (22 May 2008)

www.play.com is also a good site for DVD's. Make sure to click the Euro 
symbol in the top right hand corner though. This gives you the price in Euros. Otherwise you'll get a message saying they cannot deliver to outside UK.


Edit: Sorry purpeller got there before me!


----------



## iggy11 (22 May 2008)

http://www.thehut.com/hut/home.dept

these are very good and usually cheaper than Play


----------



## gipimann (22 May 2008)

[broken link removed] are based in Belfast, and offer prices in sterling and euro (and we can buy in sterling).  It's been a while since I bought from them, but for what I wanted at the time, I found them cheapest.


----------



## KathScan (22 May 2008)

www.cdworld.ie is based in Co. Louth.


----------



## Johnboy45 (22 May 2008)

its often cheaper to buy from cdwow.co.uk - even paying in the euro price.  still comes from Hong Kong and postage is free


----------



## noelywire (10 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed] seem cheap and free delivery.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

I know this is an old post but..

www.find-dvd.co.uk is a comparison site, UK based but can give you a good idea of the cheapest around.


----------

